
Ask HN: Best way to license Java application? - Raed667
I&#x27;m building a Java application, and basically delivering a WAR file for the customer to run on their own server.<p>I&#x27;m thinking about licensing and came up with a simple solution to sign a simple text file that says when the license expires.<p>The crypto is sound, but I&#x27;m worried that someone would just reverse the WAR and changes the code that checks the file signature, making all the scheme useless.<p>Is there a solution for this kind of problem?
======
ezekg
If the server has internet access, you could use a third-party service like
[https://keygen.sh](https://keygen.sh) to handle licensing. You could validate
their license periodically e.g. on application boot, etc. and even lock it
down to only be valid on a single machine/server via domain/IP (or some other
form of fingerprinting).

I'm the founder of Keygen, so happy to answer any questions and help out in
any way!

